# Ice Sleds with Lit Lanterns In Them?



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I ran across this type of sled and am looking at building one.

Anyone know if there is a correct name for them, good designs?


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you have a picture of one or close example picture of one? I did Google search for "Ice Sleds with lanterns in them" and seen several cool pictures but not sure if that's what you was looking for or not.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I made one over 30 yrs ago when I first started ice fishin. My first try caught the lid on fire but learned from that. All my heat from the lantern goes into the box, cut slots for the heat to escape between legs for your hands, also made a 3 sided wind break with roof, drilled a few holes around perimeter of box top for a little heat to escape. A double mantle lantern will keep that little box toasty ! A pic of mine is my avatar.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

It looked to be maybe 4 ft. long, 16in., and made in a two level design.
The lower front was a seat, and the lantern sat in the back running in a higher section with an open area facing the seated person. 
Total height was 30" or less.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw something like what your explaining, was home made and kinda designed to sit upon and stay toasty with lantern placed in a cubby beneath.
I have a 5 gal bucket with a padded seat with holes in it that I place a chaffing wick into and it keeps me fairly comfortable provided the wind isn't blowing too bad.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, that's it.

I'm doing my planning to design one in combination with a light weight conduit framework. Looking for photos, etc. 

Thanks for pointing out your avatar. !%


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

This one may give you some ideas.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That's the basic type I'm referring to. 
Where did you find one with some conduit?


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

There is one for sale on craigslist, might save time and $. I thought it was neat but to far for pick up.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Byg, I'll check it out. !%

I couldn't find any, what search topic and area did you use?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> That's the basic type I'm referring to.
> Where did you find one with some conduit? [/QUOT
> 
> I cheated, it's only a picture... Google search images and selected the one that best fit your description.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Byg said:


> There is one for sale on craigslist, might save time and $. I thought it was neat but to far for pick up.


Which Craigslist? Where was it at?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Eliminator, thats cool, photos are what I'm asking for. Purchasing one is a possible outgrowth, but I'm a pretty detailed type of person and expect to need to build my own to get what I want. Searching now for ideas, but one never knows.


----------



## Andy L (Apr 3, 2014)

something like this? I found this on the shanty site on an ice sled thread.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, Andy, thanks! :B
I'm looking for ideas on how guys have tricked out this style of sled to haul more stuff on them. I've already gone thru that sites Smitty sled threads, but this style is different.

There is an open area allowing heat to come out at the fisherman's beltline for warmth, and to warm up your hands thats pretty cool.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I am not sure might of been Cleveland/Akron area, I looked again and couldn't find it might of sold


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Byg, I appreciate your help. :B


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I used to work with a guy who fished almost every day of the year. When ice fishing he fished off a wooden box attached to a small sled. To warm his hands he took a small pot from the kitchen and put charcoal in it and lit it off. That stayed hot for quite awhile and he could warm his hands with it. He did this until the day he died.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> I ran across this type of sled and am looking at building one.
> 
> Anyone know if there is a correct name for them, good designs?


Ice bucket John has one for sale in the market place


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey Guys, Are the two sleds pictured, big enough to hold a vex, bait bucket, Auger,etc. Hard to tell by pics. Love the heater/Lantern idea for sure.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's a model I'm selling:


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Here's a model I'm selling:


Must be an early model. Don't see a stogie holder on it.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

fishingful said:


> Ice bucket John has one for sale in the market place


Thanks Jim. :B


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting your pics John. !% 

Its a nice looking sled.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Btw. Do you have to be careful w breaking mantles?


----------



## JustICE_Fisherman (Mar 3, 2015)

I built this one. 6ft long. Hauls everything and shanty. All I did was box in a toboggan.
Super light and moves across all forms of ice/snow. What do you think


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

JustICE_Fisherman said:


> I built this one. 6ft long. Hauls everything and shanty. All I did was box in a toboggan.
> 
> Super light and moves across all forms of ice/snow. What do you think



That's looks like a nice setup!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

CANEYEGO said:


> Btw. Do you have to be careful w breaking mantles?


Yes, but its somewhat amazing how much abuse they will take considering they are only ashes. Helps if you have some cushioning under the lantern. Appears IBJ had carpet padding in the bottom and a padded support ring to help hold it in his.

Pulling across snow usually wouldn't jostle it too much but got so I would carry the lantern whenever crossing bare ice especially if rough with footprints or other tracks that continually beat on the sled.


----------

